# Do you really need an expensive car?



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Saturday night debate. 

I've always lived within my means and it means I can buy nice cars. On here you've seen my BMW 335i, M235i and Merc A45 AMG. 

Through choice to save for something special i decided to pay a numbers game. Buy cars that shouldn't depreciate too much and will be fun without buying new and suffering huge depreciation. 

The biggest issue buying used is obviously finding a good one. Yes some false starts with the Z4 coupe and Megane RS 265 Cup. 

Now I'm driving a Peugeot RCZ R and don't remember a time I've had so much fun. Maybe back to Astra GSi MK4 territory when it was a quick modified car with a shock factor. 

A car a fraction of the price of the cars I have had, yet the smile factor is greater for very different reasons. 

So do we really need a £40k+ new car every couple of years?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope, I don’t.

Each to their own though... 

Do we really need expensive anything?? 

:thumb:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Nope! As long as I can get out and clean it I’m happy


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Kerr said:


> The Saturday night debate.
> 
> I've always lived within my means and it means I can buy nice cars. On here you've seen my BMW 335i, M235i and Merc A45 AMG.
> 
> ...


I have a peugeot 308gti 270bhp and it is the most fun car I have ever driven. I wouldnt trade it for a free brand new model of any of the cars u mentioned above . It all comes down to what you want from a car. I get why people like to spend loads but its a no for me. Mainly have this mindset due to getting really gutted about dings and idiots in parking spaces who have zero respect for other peoples property. Saw plenty people just open their door onto another car and marking it and they dont even bat an eyelid.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Nope, I don't.
> 
> Each to their own though...
> 
> ...


Does that not needing anything expensive include motorbikes Cuey? :lol:

No i don't think you do need expensive cars every few years, i've had a brand new 308GTi 270 and then a brand new 508 First Edition and now i'm just driving a 6 month old Kia for towing the caravan and it will not be changed anytime soon as it does what i need it to.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

This also depends if you trying to keep up with the neighbours!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I now own the most expensive car I've ever owned, but it also happens to be a car I've always dreamed of owning (well not this specific one but something from the Honda Type R range)

For me it wasnt about the money it was about going head over heart. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I also own the most expensive car I’ve owned. But, it’s a work car, used purely for my job. Unfortunately, my job as a chauffeur is full of badge snobbery. Not on my part, not on the part of my clients, because TBH, half of them couldn’t care less if they’re picked up in a S Class, E Class, or whatever. It’s down to my boss who has the badge snobbery!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't need an expensive car or anything else for that matter.

I buy what I like and what I can afford, sometimes it's at the cheaper end of the scale, other times at the more expensive end.

What I have not done for many many years is buy to impress others


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have never really thought about buying a really expensive car as i have always been able to find a car within my budget that i really want. Perks of being a hot hatch enthusiast i guess

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

No one needs a 40k+ car...want is another matter!

I’ve done the expensive cars and I won’t be doing it again. Fun per pound is the most important thing for me now and with car quality improving all the time the “lesser” brands make a lot so sense these days. There are some great hot hatches about now and they offer the fun with some practicality. Premium brand pricing has gone mad.

If I was going crazy I’d be buying an Alfaholics GTA-R 290 which is eye wateringly expensive but beautiful in my eyes and has blistering performance. Sadly it will never be in my garage without a lottery win.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Of course not!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

in this context to me it means expense as in relative - you can get a car that starts and stops for £500 total so why spend £500 a month!

being a yorkershireman and despite doing ok i still borg at £5 a pint!

ive the R32 which puts a smile on my face everyday (except tax day £580  ) paid 9k in 2015 and cld fetch £7k today.

lucky ebough to be able to re-new if i wanted and cldnt think of anything i cld replace it with for smiles per buck - maybe a RS3 but would be £20k more. not worth it relatively

so i bought the 205 GTi instead. and paid £4k, plus £1k for an engine rebuild but we'll skirt round that!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Need, no, have a preference for and am fortunate enough to be able to do - yes.

There's a couple of factors beyond fun for me too - after years of trouble with sheds, I like the reliability a new car brings (not always a given I know), I like a comprehensive warranty and fixed costs, not being surprised by a 4 figure bill, I like knowing no previous owner has abused the car and it's mechanicals. And I like the gadgets and gizmos that later models tend to bring. Emphasis on *I* like.

I could get what I need with a decent spec cheaper car but same as with anything in life, I can choose how much to allocate to a car which may be more than others would, but then they might choose to spend more on watches, beer, holidays, houses, hifis, going out etc etc etc.

The best car I've ever had was a very cheap Picasso, not much fun but as a vehicle, amazing, the most fun car was a mechanically fragile Fiat Coupe, the nicest car is the current Mercedes.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Absolutely yes. 
Maybe it's the fact that I can't afford it and no doubt if I ever have the money to spend I'll realise that I actually don't need it, but until then YES.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

In Italy there is little point having a super-nice car, because, much as they admire nice cars, the buggers just play dodgems with them anyway:lol:. 

I am fortunate enough to be able to scratch most itches that I get when it comes to getting cars but I often find myself hooning about in cheap or at least well-depreciated cars - my favourite car is a S4 Alfa Spider that owes me around £10k. 

Peter


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

You can't say it's a need but couldn't imagine not having something to obsess over at the weekend as well as make the commute home a bit nicer. 

It's not that I like expensive cars as such. If there was a brilliant looking, fantastic performing car that was less than £20k new, I'd buy it. Just so happens there isn't anything that ticks my boxes in that price range.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Depends on what you want it for. 

If you're a willy waver and keeping up with the rest of them, so its just for image and you've obtained it on the 'never ever'. Then No, you dont need it. The amount of wallopers round here who have the cars infront of the house for show to maintain an image, drive it to the train station, park it up to then commute to work in that manner is incredible. I will add this journey to the station, maybe 3-6 minutes. I dont get this at all!

If I never received a car allowance and didn't have a need for mine, I would have something older, likely German, on the drive.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've driven and sold a few expensive cars and much to the owners amusement I had no objection in driving a £700 Corsa, it didn't bother me at all, fun doesn't get any better the more you spend. 

I have toyed with buying a V8 Mustang, Jaguar F Type and currently a Focus RS, except I hate losing money and unfortunately the more you spend the more you lose. You can have a nice car and spend less and enjoy it. 

The problem is that now list prices mean nothing, you can get big discounts but very few people look at the list price now because they buy on PCP, at the moment with the current Covid19 situation there are going to be a few people with squeaky bums, they have financed themselves up to the hilt and now the tables have turned.

Look outside of the UK and France, Italy, Spain don't have expensive cars, they smoke about in old bangers but if you do that in the UK people look at you funny. I would rather have the Mondeo - another £700 banger and a roof over my head with money in the bank.

I still fancy the Focus RS though .... its just 20k ...


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well, one of my cars is a Metro which should answer that question to some extent. 

Cheap as chips car but the issue in that is that I’ve blown an absolute fortune on stuff for it. I actually stopped counting at £12k many years ago so it’s a rather expensive cheap car. :lol: 

I’d give my right arm for an Ultima RS though and I shall have one at some point.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

"Willy waver" lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Not at all, I have had some great really cheap cars. I could have spent twice as much than I did for my current car yet not be having any more fun.

I suppose it's all relative to what you earn, your outgoings and your savings. It comes down to the 'Do I need it? Can I afford it?' sort of questions.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

SteveTDCi said:


> I still fancy the Focus RS though .... its just 20k ...


buy a mk1 or 2 and they'll still be £20k min in 5 years time.

theres a low mile mk1 on ebay at £17k. im half tempted myself but only 1 garage :-( and value my marriage!

the mk1's will go up, limited numbers. and the mk2 are keeping strong, still £18k for a 2010 50k miles if youre lucky.

mk3's are the cheapest option considering their age. to many cooked head gaskets - need to make sure its being used and fixed as opposed to not being used enough to break whilst in warranty!

i really want a mk1! and ive screen shoted your post and will re-post in 10 years when £20k for a mk1 will be a bargain! cant get an escort RS for less than £35k


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

kingswood said:


> buy a mk1 or 2 and they'll still be £20k min in 5 years time.
> 
> theres a low mile mk1 on ebay at £17k. im half tempted myself but only 1 garage :-( and value my marriage!
> 
> ...












:lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've had my mk3 RS for 38 months and it's only depreciated (well, who knows in current climate) £6k or so from new. I think my tax is about £200 and insurance £300 so it's very very cheap high performance motoring. I am a member of the RSOC and know loads of owners and reliability is excellent. The HG issue got put to bed over a year ago and only a few cars suffered failure which Ford sorted out. Highly recommend any of the Focus RS's, they do hold their value so once its paid for it's a valuable asset and a bloody enjoyable one. I think now most of them are beyond their 3 year PCPs they are likely to hold on to value even better and may start to go up. I never had a mk2 but want one - this is the true classic of the Focus RS range and a real occasion to drive. They look and sound the business with an immense engine so I have a strong desire to have one. Maybe next year. 
To answer the original question it's a no, you dont. My 1st love was a 3 to 5 year old XR2 and I still think about it loads. Drove another (89 plate mk2) recently as I'm looking at getting one of them too, perhaps for my oldest son who will have a licence in 3 years and it wasn't just a good old memory, I loved it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I’ve worked hard since leaving school, paid my taxes, bills, ect,etc and since I started driving I’ve always wanted to own a high performance car and now I do. It’s nice for me to see that all my efforts have gone towards something I’ve always wanted. As my dear Mum used to say to me, you can’t take your money with you when you go so if you can afford something then enjoy it, which is what I’ve done.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've worked hard since leaving school, paid my taxes, bills, ect,etc and since I started driving I've always wanted to own a high performance car and now I do. It's nice for me to see that all my efforts have gone towards something I've always wanted. As my dear Mum used to say to me, you can't take your money with you when you go so if you can afford something then enjoy it, which is what I've done.


Quite right SB.

Another favourite I used to hear was "you dont know whats around the corner" which I've found out unfortunately is true so I spend what I've got. I dont get into debt and enjoy what I have.

That said I enjoy my Alfa which is the dearest car I've ever bought just as much as I enjoy my £1k Honda CBR 600 which is now 22 year old.

Life is short so enjoy it while we can :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I can understand why people want to buy/drive something beyond the average mass transportation device, what I don't understand are some of the choices people make but its a personal thing.

Having a 30-40K car on finance, particularly the hot hatches which are now crazy money for what they are, when you could have an used M3 on the drive bought and paid for, for what, 20K including change probably? Is the M3 too slow or something?

Brand new 4x4s or big estate cars I will never understand either- what the cronk does it do that a 2 or even 5 year old second hand one doesn't? These kinds of cars depreciate like a bomb, I guess that is the reason people have them on personal lease and just keep paying every month like having a phone.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've slowly worked my way up to a 12.5k car, via trade ins and cash contributions.
My GT86 cost me my RCZ and 7k cash.
My RCZ cost me 2k plus my 508GT. My 508 GT cost me 4k plus a 407 GT and so on and so forth.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> I can understand why people want to buy/drive something beyond the average mass transportation device, what I don't understand are some of the choices people make but its a personal thing.
> 
> Having a 30-40K car on finance, particularly the hot hatches which are now crazy money for what they are, when you could have an used M3 on the drive bought and paid for, for what, 20K including change probably? Is the M3 too slow or something?
> 
> Brand new 4x4s or big estate cars I will never understand either- what the cronk does it do that a 2 or even 5 year old second hand one doesn't? These kinds of cars depreciate like a bomb, I guess that is the reason people have them on personal lease and just keep paying every month like having a phone.


Only my own personal thoughts.......

I've bought new recently for reliability as I need a car for work so would rather have the reliability of new, warranty etc. If I had the option into old school but unfortunately can't afford to have the car break down on me 

I bought the new 4x4 (jeep grand cherokee) but got about 30% discount cause they were obviously looking for sales so worked out the same as one about 2 year old. It scratched an itch for me. Been there, done it and wont buy another :lol:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Some circumstances, yes, need. Others, no.

When I was working, and visiting relatively HNW clients (mainly GPs) in their homes, it was pointed out to me that however much I loved my 4 year old Saab convertible in lime yellow, maybe a "better" ie more expensive car would be more appropriate. 

The conversation went something like: me "The Saab's great, it’s costing me nothing now". Colleague, TBH, who was bringing in more business than I was, and driving a Jaguar answered "You don’t realise how much it is costing you in business though Malcolm".

Very soon, I was driving a new, leased Mercedes, which, if I’m honest, was often commented on by clients.

Now retired, I have a 9 year old Volvo C70 - back to a convertible - chosen because I needed a full 4 seater, but wanted a folding hardtop car, as it’s kept outside on my drive. But I love it, no intention whatsoever of changing it - the funds are there, I sold my shares in my (by then) successful company on retirement.

The other example is my JZR, a kit built approximation to the Morgan 3 wheeler. Worth around 3-4k before lockdown, as opposed to a Morgan at getting on for ten times that, but still with the same impracticabilities and I’m sure no more fun to drive.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Do we need expensive cars no but we do like them :lol:

Did have a similar debate the other day with some of the group that we normal go to the Nurburgring with and it was pretty much a unanimous agreement that a 2k Clio sport would be more fun than cars we normally take (Focus RS/Golf GTI/Megane RS). It may purely be based on the risk factor though.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Kerr said:


> The Saturday night debate.
> 
> I've always lived within my means and it means I can buy nice cars. On here you've seen my BMW 335i, M235i and Merc A45 AMG.
> 
> ...


Oh the astra gsi mark 4 very quick car especially when producing 420 bhp and 423 lbs ft of torque 😂 a real sleeper of a car All tuned by Courtenay sport down at north walsham , then kids came along and bang comes my fun lol as a job to fit two car seats into a three door car . So had to sell it back in 2010 had the car brand new back in feb 2003 only car I have bought brand new .

I now have a Mazda cx 5 2.2 diesel(second one ) and really happy with it I could not justify the cost of buying a 40 k plus car , i tend to go for ex demo models like my cx5 is save aload of money , as us Scots are tight fisted 😂😂😂


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess the OP question could be put on most things in life, why do you need those £160 Nike air Jordan 1's when a pair of £10 flip flops would suffice?Don't get me started on wax's:wall:a question that i still get asked today about my Wax collection Zymol etc...I do fully agree with Soulboy though if you work hard and want something that is expensive but you can afford it then why not?.As my Daddy use to say *"I'm going to be the poorest man in the grave yard"*,You can't spend your money when your dead! So enjoy it while your still breathing:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I also think how the car is used needs to be taken into consideration.

Just for fun is one thing, having to drive say 15,000 or more miles a year and requiring reliability is another.

However I accept many of us probably have cars that we like rather than the car that we need.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have never had a car on lease finance and only a couple of personal loans when I first started working.

Why do people worry about depreciation as opposed to just accepting the money is gone and anything you get for the car will be a bonus?

The pub chat of you must be mad look at how money you have lost. Well you haven't lost anything have you? You have the car you wanted and want to enjoy.

I have had 7 new cars and there is nothing quite like getting behind the wheel of a brand new car. IMO. None of them have been particularly fancy as I struggle with justifying spending any money in reality.

I very nearly went for the Mustang when it was £35k but the waiting time went from 7 months to 18 so didn't bother.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

stonejedi said:


> I guess the OP question could be put on most things in life, why do you need those £160 Nike air Jordan 1's when a pair of £10 flip flops would suffice?Don't get me started on wax's:wall:a question that i still get asked today about my Wax collection Zymol etc...I do fully agree with Soulboy though if you work hard and want something that is expensive but you can afford it then why not?.As my Daddy use to say *"I'm going to be the poorest man in the grave yard"*,You can't spend your money when your dead! So enjoy it while your still breathing:thumb:.SJ.


Actually, you've hit another sore point for me there mate.

I will refer to the Willy Waver gang and their fancy clothes, I don't get it! Wearing jogging trouser, with bold "Armani" splatter all over them to walk the dog or go to the tesco for a loaf of bread. Then when you see them in the pub, they cant afford a pint or drinking doubles between them (yes i have witnessed this), or they are taking their own half bottles in to the lounges and buying cans of mixers at the bar...embarrassing that the need to portray and image and lifestyle image they cannot afford!

Soulboy has a very very valid point though and I will make this personal if i may.

My father didnt come from alot at all, my Grandfather was a welder in various industries and got by with my Gran, dad and 2 uncles within the household.

My father did well from himself and was very frugal with his money and watched every penny. Mortgage paid off, house in a good area which he couldn't afford at the time in reality but struggled to restore the house, put food on the table and a decent roof over our head. 
Later in life things got easier and decided to save for a property down the coast or abroad for him and my mother. Plus he wanted to build a kit car.

Just over 10 years ago he passed away, aged 56. After a rare form of cancer.

When we sorted out his estate, he had alot of saving and shares, all worth ALOT of money. 
He never got his ideal property in the sun or down the coast. Nor did he get his kit car.

So, maybe the correct attitude is, and I quote from the late Colin McRae 
"You're here for a good time, Not a long time"


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

JB052 said:


> I also think how the car is used needs to be taken into consideration.
> 
> Just for fun is one thing, having to drive say 15,000 or more miles a year and requiring reliability is another.
> 
> However I accept many of us probably have cars that we like rather than the car that we need.


As I have said, I get an allowance, which I am grateful for.

I do alot of miles as I cover Scotland as a region, plus my wife is from Halifax, so we do commute up and down the road (when we can).

So, I do tend to spend a bit more on a car. Which I think are all, the correct reasons


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've worked hard since leaving school, paid my taxes, bills, ect,etc and since I started driving I've always wanted to own a high performance car and now I do. It's nice for me to see that all my efforts have gone towards something I've always wanted. As my dear Mum used to say to me, you can't take your money with you when you go so if you can afford something then enjoy it, which is what I've done.


...............well said :thumb: & my exact thoughts also. I was lucky back in January this year to get one of my all time ''wanted'' cars, my Audi RS6c7 Performance. ''Yes'' it was expensive BUT no were near as much as it cost the first owner. It's on a 16 plate but only had 21500 miles on the clock. Best car i've ever had.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Interesting thread topic and interesting to read the replies thus far.

I personally have zero interest in PCP/Leasing a new car for X amount per month - the vast majority of new mainstream cars are all thoroughly competent at getting you from A2B but are also completely anodyne.

On the flip side it is good that people buy PCP/Lease cars as it feeds cars into the secondhand market and helps push values of older cars down into the price bracket that I like to buy from

When it comes to performance cars someone mentioned above that a mk2 Focus RS was more desirable to them than the mk3 - I would agree in that that era of car and earlier were built by engineers who were driving enthusiasts and the cars were signed off by them, as opposed to the current performance models where it seems the marketing dept signs the cars off as they think we all want synthetic exhaust noise complete with 'pops & bangs' , auto blip rev matching on our manual cars, gloss black 20" wheels on a hot hatch and launch control.....judging by how many are on the road I am clearly in the minority:lol:

One man's £5k is a 2011 Golf TDI, another man's £5k is a deposit on a Golf R:thumb:

Stay safe!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> Actually, you've hit another sore point for me there mate.
> 
> I will refer to the Willy Waver gang and their fancy clothes, I don't get it! Wearing jogging trouser, with bold "Armani" splatter all over them to walk the dog or go to the tesco for a loaf of bread. Then when you see them in the pub, they cant afford a pint or drinking doubles between them (yes i have witnessed this), or they are taking their own half bottles in to the lounges and buying cans of mixers at the bar...embarrassing that the need to portray and image and lifestyle image they cannot afford!
> 
> ...


Very good post 😊, I lost my dad too, it was cancer aswell was 13 years on the 7th April he was 58 .


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> I guess the OP question could be put on most things in life, why do you need those £160 Nike air Jordan 1's when a pair of £10 flip flops would suffice?Don't get me started on wax's:wall:a question that i still get asked today about my Wax collection Zymol etc...I do fully agree with Soulboy though if you work hard and want something that is expensive but you can afford it then why not?.As my Daddy use to say *"I'm going to be the poorest man in the grave yard"*,You can't spend your money when your dead! So enjoy it while your still breathing:thumb:.SJ.


Clothes and detailing gear.......the most i have ever spent on shoes is probably £80 on a pair of Simon Carter Chelsea boots. Clothes is probably £200 on a superdry leather jacket that did me for about 5 years before Mr Fat Ass took over my body. I tend to shop in Primani for clothes or Next if i need a suit.
Detailing wise, probably the £80 i spent buying the King Barney da.

I only spend more on the car because the wife works 16 miles away and as she sometimes doesnt finish until 10 at night, reliability is key and it tows the caravan with ease which is importang. 
Otherwise the dearest thing i own is probably my macbook air which is now 5 years old and going strong.

I just dont feel the need for the latest whizzbang thing and if i won the lottery and could afford any car i wanted, i'd end up with an S60 Volvo because i like the look of them and i can still get my grand kids in easily


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Clothes and detailing gear.......the most i have ever spent on shoes is probably £80 on a pair of Simon Carter Chelsea boots. Clothes is probably £200 on a superdry leather jacket that did me for about 5 years before Mr Fat Ass took over my body. I tend to shop in Primani for clothes or Next if i need a suit.
> Detailing wise, probably the £80 i spent buying the King Barney da.
> 
> I only spend more on the car because the wife works 16 miles away and as she sometimes doesnt finish until 10 at night, reliability is key and it tows the caravan with ease which is importang.
> ...


MY wife said...Picture of you wearing your Chelsea boots muzzer?She's thinking of getting me a pair:lol:.SJ.


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

kingswood said:


> buy a mk1 or 2 and they'll still be £20k min in 5 years time.
> 
> theres a low mile mk1 on ebay at £17k. im half tempted myself but only 1 garage :-( and value my marriage!
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this. I've owned many high end cars such as M3's, Ferrari 360, and have a nice Alfa being delivered on Friday, but I'm yet to find a car more exciting than a late 70's RS2000 or a Mk2 Focus RS. I've tried the mk3, and whilst it's undoubtedly faster in all circumstances, it's very much a point-and-press car, and not particularly fun. Mk2 is flawed because there's too much power for fwd, it's terrible in the wet, but on a dry day and a country road, it's unlikely you'll find anything as practical and as fun at that price point.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Buying new is throwing money away in my opinion, but I only say that because most of the time I can fix things myself so I buy second hand. The greatest money saving thing I've ever acquired is some mechanical know how. Also owning a classic makes things easier. I bought a mercedes 190 when I was 19 and drove it for a few years easy to work on, girls loved it and it was cheap to run. I now have a bmw 135i and while I enjoy it I fancy something classic again. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Walesy. said:


> Actually, you've hit another sore point for me there mate.
> 
> I will refer to the Willy Waver gang and their fancy clothes, I don't get it! Wearing jogging trouser, with bold "Armani" splatter all over them to walk the dog or go to the tesco for a loaf of bread. Then when you see them in the pub, they cant afford a pint or drinking doubles between them (yes i have witnessed this), or they are taking their own half bottles in to the lounges and buying cans of mixers at the bar...embarrassing that the need to portray and image and lifestyle image they cannot afford!


Walsey thats not a willy waver you have just described, it's a D1ck Head...theirs plenty of them down south:lol:.I never have subscribed to that way of thinking as i am true believer that you have to live within your means,it makes no sense to buy a D&G top and after the purchase you cant afford a tin of Beans!That's just being *Stupid!*.SJ.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

macca666 said:


> Only my own personal thoughts.......
> 
> I've bought new recently for reliability as I need a car for work so would rather have the reliability of new, warranty etc. If I had the option into old school but unfortunately can't afford to have the car break down on me
> 
> I bought the new 4x4 (jeep grand cherokee) but got about 30% discount cause they were obviously looking for sales so worked out the same as one about 2 year old. It scratched an itch for me. Been there, done it and wont buy another :lol:


Reliability is a myth- 2 year or 5 year old it makes near enough no difference- best car myth about. I and members of my extended family have run loads of brands to big mileages and never had a real horror story or an actual serious breakdown.

I think people read the internet and get opinions and listen to the horror stories and get frightened, particularly by car dealerships over crazy repair bills and then end up shelling out hundreds of pounds a month for a car on finance, it's nuts. A big bill to me would be £800-1200, well you can soon cover that by not blowing £400 a month on finance or the saving on just the depreciation involved.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Quick comment on the lease PCP thing - I Think it has its place and works for many people, me included for a few years.

When I had my Picasso, think it was 3.5k to buy (after I'd been out of work for 2 years and lost everything) and was losing about 100/month in depreciation, it had 2 services in 18 months that cost about 800 in total and when I got rid of it, it was maybe 3 months from a pair of tyres and the next service was going to be a big one with belts or some such.

With a bit of man maths, all in over about 18 months, that car was costing roughly 180-200 a month so when my work offered a car scheme where they offered all in lease as a pseudo company car, with maintenance and insurance included through a salary sacrifice process,we took a look at what was on offer and got a brand new BMW 118D for about £275.

Once we actually worked out what the Picasso was costing in real money, it wasn't a stretch to go from paying what we were for that, adding an extra 100 and getting something brand new. No surprise bills, no extra costs, same amount going out every month also helped budgeting as we got back on our feet.

Bottom line, we had a figure that we were prepared to pay per month for a car, whether through ownership (with risks) or leasing (fewer risks), we acknowledged that and made a decision for us.
Circumstances changed and don't lease/pcp any more but my mrs occasionally talks about getting a runabout, when/if that time arrives, it will 100% be a eurobox hatch lease, commit the 100-150/month to it and get something decent. 5 grand on an older fiat 500 that she likes, with running costs that might be worth 2 at the end or £150/month on a brand new one, easy decision for us.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A phrase I've heard and use is "You can only spend it once"

I'm firmly in the - If you can afford it, buy it, BUT, for me, that doesn't include credit/PCP etc. (except for a house - a whole different discussion).

Want and need are different things to different people.

If you do mega mileages then that's different to a weekend fun car.

Possibly sacrilege; but a car is a tin box on wheels to get from one place to another.

In my youth I had Mini's (proper ones from Longbridge) and had a wonderful time. Wouldn't give you a thank you for one now as I regard comfort and peaceful motoring as much more important.

Each to their own.

Enjoy whatever you have and whatever you do.

Andy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting points and opinions.

What I miss the most is good in car tech. I do pair my phone up and use Android Auto. It's good, but it's not like a fully integrated system. 

Affordability means different things to different people. It has always been a concern of mine that a lot of people see affordability as just managing to make the monthly finance payment. They leave no margin for issues and events in their life to have a nice car. People risk a lot to own their car.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Wearing expensive clothes, Luxury watch, driving a mega-expensive car, it is all part of salving the human ego of "Look how successful I am" but it's a veneer to make the individual feel better about themselves, and invariably does little to impress anyone in many if not all instances.
There are those born in to money, for whom it is second nature and taking the Bentley to Waitrose is just what's done, but if you live in a three bed terrace worth £180K drive a £100K Range Rover on a lease, wear Hugo Boss T-shirts Armani Jeans and a Rolex, you do that for a reason.

I would never condemn nor criticise anyone for any lifestyle choice, but one of the richest guys I ever met walks about (in the great world) in Primark Jeans, shops at TK Maxx, buys food in Aldi, and still runs about in an 11 year old Mondeo in the most part.

So my view is people do what they need to feel good about themselves and survive.

People forget it is how you treat others and make them feel, not how they can treat you and make you feel that really get's it done in life.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ollienoclue said:


> Reliability is a myth- 2 year or 5 year old it makes near enough no difference- best car myth about. I and members of my extended family have run loads of brands to big mileages and never had a real horror story or an actual serious breakdown.
> 
> I think people read the internet and get opinions and listen to the horror stories and get frightened, particularly by car dealerships over crazy repair bills and then end up shelling out hundreds of pounds a month for a car on finance, it's nuts. A big bill to me would be £800-1200, well you can soon cover that by not blowing £400 a month on finance or the saving on just the depreciation involved.


I do think a lot of reliability issues end up down to poor maintenance. A lot of people have the opinion used cars are unreliable as often the previous owner has traded it in to avoid the bills.

Modern cars can take huge mileages.


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Whenever i see a nice new car pass by I think; 'How much is the monthly payment on that lease'. 

So many people live the high life to the outside world then barely make ends meet week to week. I cant see the point.

My car is 12 years old and still looks great due to the care i take of it. I see nearly new cars in shocking condition because it does not or never really belong to the driver and they hand it back regardless when the lease is up. Pity really.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

RS3 said:


> I've had my mk3 RS for 38 months and it's only depreciated (well, who knows in current climate) £6k or so from new. I think my tax is about £200 and insurance £300 so it's very very cheap high performance motoring. I am a member of the RSOC and know loads of owners and reliability is excellent. The HG issue got put to bed over a year ago and only a few cars suffered failure which Ford sorted out. Highly recommend any of the Focus RS's, they do hold their value so once its paid for it's a valuable asset and a bloody enjoyable one. I think now most of them are beyond their 3 year PCPs they are likely to hold on to value even better and may start to go up. I never had a mk2 but want one - this is the true classic of the Focus RS range and a real occasion to drive. They look and sound the business with an immense engine so I have a strong desire to have one. Maybe next year.��
> To answer the original question it's a no, you dont. My 1st love was a 3 to 5 year old XR2 and I still think about it loads. Drove another (89 plate mk2) recently as I'm looking at getting one of them too, perhaps for my oldest son who will have a licence in 3 years and it wasn't just a good old memory, I loved it.


talk me out of this please!

keep getting drawn to it and the wife must be ill as she said sell the Golf and i can have it!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Foc...512754?hash=item34260a5cf2:g:MfUAAOSwIYdelL7A


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

As you make your way in life and better yourself and have an ever increasing amount of disposable income why wouldn't you want to experience what it is like to drive a "nice" car or have nice things?



> I would never condemn nor criticise anyone for any lifestyle choice, but one of the richest guys I ever met walks about (in the great world) in Primark Jeans, shops at TK Maxx, buys food in Aldi, and still runs about in an 11 year old Mondeo in the most part.


You become rich by not wasting or spending your money!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Like a lot of you, I'd like an expensive car, it would be nice to get in and not worry about the price of fuel/repairs if the turbo is about to pack in, ETC, but to do that in my financial position it's not going to happen, so I lower my sights a lot, drive around in an 18-year-old gas guzzler that needs this n that doing to it, so no I don't "need" a big new expensive car, but it would be nice. After all, it's better to be out in the rain with a roof over your head than a pushbike!!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I assume most of us on this forum weren't born into a lifestyle where your servants cleaned your cars. We have all spent months and a considerable amount of cash learning the process of detailing correctly and buying the correct tools and products to help us in that process.

Whether that car is worth £2000 or £200K, it doesn't matter - it gives us pleasure and we want it to look it's best. I have been lucky enough to own a significant number of expensive cars (mostly AMG's coz I am a Merc tart), but due to a change in circumstances, we now have a 12 year old Q7 and a mini. Both are still detailed every week (work permitting) because, whilst they are not "special", they are mine and I want to be proud of them and to look their best.

Going back to the question, "do we need an expensive car", no we don't. But if you are lucky enough to be able to buy one, then fill your boots. Who doesn't want to be surrounded by things of beauty whether that be a car, bike, watch or house? If you worked for it, go spend it on what makes you happy! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> MY wife said...Picture of you wearing your Chelsea boots muzzer?She's thinking of getting me a pair:lol:.SJ.


I'll happily take a pic for you but what i look like with them on will be totally different to you fella.

My advice is see what YOU think as they are not for everyone and what you pair them with is everything. The ones i have are best suited to jeans but not slim or skinny, they make you look a wally. :lol:


----------



## mbarn (Mar 2, 2019)

Kerr said:


> Interesting points and opinions.
> 
> What I miss the most is good in car tech. I do pair my phone up and use Android Auto. It's good, but it's not like a fully integrated system.
> 
> Affordability means different things to different people. It has always been a concern of mine that a lot of people see affordability as just managing to make the monthly finance payment. They leave no margin for issues and events in their life to have a nice car. People risk a lot to own their car.


Completely agree with this. 
I finance these days as it is cheaper to finance than to buy for cash. I financed an Audi A4. It cost me 30% of the total car value over 3 years. The best negotiator in the world could not buy for cash, run for 3 years, then get 70% of their cash back. There's nothing exceptionally special about what I did, or the deal I got. You can get deals like this regularly. 
It does not make financial sense to buy a new car for cash unless it's likely to appreciate in value, which isn't very common.

Affordability is the problem because proper checks are often not done in my experience. 
I know friends who have a decent credit rating, and pay bills on time, but are stacked with credit between themselves and their partners. They should be driving 2k cars, but drive 30k ones on finance. 
These are the people who with one small issue are in financial difficulty.

Insurance is also more expensive on financed cars, as there's stats saying a decent percentage of people who finance without the intention to own (lease), don't look after the cars as well, often driving harder and lacking mechanical sympathy.


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

Derek Mc said:


> Wearing expensive clothes, Luxury watch, driving a mega-expensive car, it is all part of salving the human ego of "Look how successful I am"


I have 2 cars...both bought and paid for










not entirely sure how successful I look in the 14 year old Peugeot at times tho


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Why are people worried what others have/don’t have. Baffles me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Why are people worried what others have/don't have. Baffles me.


What do you mean?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Define ‘expensive car’ plz :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Jon_H said:


> I have 2 cars...both bought and paid for
> 
> not entirely sure how successful I look in the 14 year old Peugeot at times tho


Not a thing wrong with that, bet you'll find so many GTR drivers would aspire to be able to own a 206 like that:lol::thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Define 'expensive car' plz :thumb:


Can you afford to buy it twice? 
No? Then it's too expensive


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

no I dont need expensive car.. well my expensive car is a 2007 bmw 130i, bought it used.
but I have a 2009 suzuki swift and recently swift went to repair I had to use 130i for 3 weeks.

My work is 15 km away, but our streets arent the best, some potholes and because of that in traffic, for me is a little tired to drive the bmw. love it but, for me, is not a daily car.

that is how I know I dont need a expensive car, but I have this car that I want so much for thanks to God.

I guess no-one needs a expensive car, every car in his category do the same things.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

muzzer said:


> Can you afford to buy it twice?
> No? Then it's too expensive


I was going to say if it costs two going on three times your annual salary,,,,


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Stoner said:


> I assume most of us on this forum weren't born into a lifestyle where your servants cleaned your cars. We have all spent months and a considerable amount of cash learning the process of detailing correctly and buying the correct tools and products to help us in that process.
> 
> Whether that car is worth £2000 or £200K, it doesn't matter - it gives us pleasure and we want it to look it's best. I have been lucky enough to own a significant number of expensive cars (mostly AMG's coz I am a Merc tart), but due to a change in circumstances, we now have a 12 year old Q7 and a mini. Both are still detailed every week (work permitting) because, whilst they are not "special", they are mine and I want to be proud of them and to look their best.
> 
> Going back to the question, "do we need an expensive car", no we don't. But if you are lucky enough to be able to buy one, then fill your boots. Who doesn't want to be surrounded by things of beauty whether that be a car, bike, watch or house? If you worked for it, go spend it on what makes you happy! :thumb:


This in a nutshell, which is what makes this place such a good place to be.

No-one judges you on what you drive, whether you're male, female, whatever, what you wear, where you live.

Although the only thing you are judged on is whether you use a sponge, drying blade, or towel...


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Naddy37 said:


> This in a nutshell, which is what makes this place such a good place to be.
> 
> No-one judges you on what you drive, whether you're male, female, whatever, what you wear, where you live.
> 
> Although the only thing you are judged on is whether you use a sponge, drying blade, or towel...


Love that comment sir, 100% agree! :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Why are people worried what others have/don't have. Baffles me.


A question I often ask myself, referring to my previous posts.

The 'keeping up with the joneses' way of life baffles me also. Actually, a very sad existence if you feel the need to be worried about what Tom 3 doors down income is and how he drives a nice car, and you feel the need to keep up that image also, then wear expensive clothes with the logo on display so others will notice.

Utterly sad and I am so glad I am one of the ones who are happy for people all in walks of life, if they are getting on and being successful.

However, I am a fair bit jealous of that 206 in the previous posts....I may need to get me one of those babies!


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Funnily enough i had a comment of my neighbours today saying how do i afford to own a merc and the type r etc. My reply was i work hard!!!!! I was close to replying with ...... " well the meth business is going strong at the min" but knowing my neighbours they would have probably run straight in the house and phoned 999.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Walesy. said:


> A question I often ask myself, referring to my previous posts.
> 
> The 'keeping up with the joneses' way of life baffles me also. Actually, a very sad existence if you feel the need to be worried about what Tom 3 doors down income is and how he drives a nice car, and you feel the need to keep up that image also, then wear expensive clothes with the logo on display so others will notice.
> 
> ...


Personally I really don't care if my neighbours car is worth 4x what my cars are worth. If I see a nice car my immediate thought isn't I want to key his car. I think wow, nice car. I'm not jealous in the slightest.

It does concern me that the level of debt some people take on to have a flash car. I do believe they are the ones that are the most concerned to be keeping up. Sadly society makes people feel compelled to have all the latest gadgets, designer gear, flash holidays and expensive cars.

There's a lot of people complaining about how expensive life is and how hard it is to get on the housing market, but don't grasp the level of money they are spending.

I bet if a lot of people stood back and bought something fun rather than the most expensive car they could afford they'd feel better for it.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I have to jump in here and firstly the answer is no. However, when I was a kid probably like a lot of people, we had nothing. Not even wall paper or carpets in the 1 bed flat we lived in. 
I still use the tea bag 4 times over as we all had to share a tea bag lol.

So I recently over compensated for it and as we're doing well in business the wife needed a bigger car so I brought her a new X5. I brought myself an X3 M competition and yesterday picked up a new works truck (L200) but that is a need!

Do we need 2 expensive Chelsea tractors? definitely not BUT I wanted to prove to myself and my doubters who said I was a scruff in 1985 and that because I was on welfare and couldn't afford school dinners that I could well afford them now. Really really stupid when I read that but there's something in it.

I never brag or post them on Facebook and some of my closest mates don't even know I have a car so it's more about me wanting to right a few things my dad couldn't ever give us as kids. Although he gave us millions of pounds worth of love and worked hard. He died before he could maybe see me be successful. 

Very interesting question to ask and emotions do come into the purchase decision


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

kingswood said:


> talk me out of this please!
> 
> keep getting drawn to it and the wife must be ill as she said sell the Golf and i can have it!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Foc...512754?hash=item34260a5cf2:g:MfUAAOSwIYdelL7A


Looks very nice that Kingswood.:thumb:


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

leeandfay said:


> I have to jump in here and firstly the answer is no. However, when I was a kid probably like a lot of people, we had nothing. Not even wall paper or carpets in the 1 bed flat we lived in.
> I still use the tea bag 4 times over as we all had to share a tea bag lol.
> 
> So I recently over compensated for it and as we're doing well in business the wife needed a bigger car so I brought her a new X5. I brought myself an X3 M competition and yesterday picked up a new works truck (L200) but that is a need!
> ...


Great post! (Not enough posts to like it)


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Personally I really don't care if my neighbours car is worth 4x what my cars are worth. If I see a nice car my immediate thought isn't I want to key his car. I think wow, nice car. I'm not jealous in the slightest.
> 
> It does concern me that the level of debt some people take on to have a flash car. I do believe they are the ones that are the most concerned to be keeping up. Sadly society makes people feel compelled to have all the latest gadgets, designer gear, flash holidays and expensive cars.
> 
> ...


110%...totally agree and sounds like we are on the same page Kerr.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

worth a watch


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I guess I'm a lucky chap really. I get to have a weekend toy and a normal daily runner. So the best of both worlds. Having said that, I still live within my means. The daily runner is a 60 plate Ford Focus. Nothing special whatsoever; it does exactly what it says on the tin. 

I will upgrade it when I finish paying off the RS but again, it'll still be something well within my means. I might look at a PCP deal depending what's on offer. I've no desire to try and bankrupt myself competing with the neighbours.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The answer to the original question is no, however, its always good to treat yourself once in a while.

Personally, I prioritise my home and holidays, hence why I had a car for 8 years after being involved in identity fraud which made it difficult to get a mortgage for a larger house. 

Ive also always bought a car with cash - stops me from being tempted at getting something that would otherwise be expensive in the long run. When you start thinking "oh its only £xxx a month", things can start to get much more expensive than they need to be


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Need or want, are two different things.
No I don’t need an expensive car, it doesn’t drive that different to a cheaper one in today’s traffic (A-B) 
No I don’t need an expensive watch, my cheap Casio does the same thing.

But sometimes is you work hard and have the money, it’s nice to be nice to yourself, and if you can afford it, who am I to knock you for that? 

I know a very successful man who drives a Dacia Duster and has still the old Nokia 2210 and is not bothered.
His wife has a Range Rover sport and his daughter a new Cayenne, cars never mend anything to him.
He only want a car that takes him back and fort to work, that he can leave anywhere and throw anything in and at it.

When I was 25 my mum said to me “if you hadn’t spend all your money on cars and women, you could have paid that house with cash.
But I had all the fun, what was not to like?

I am a bit more level headed now, my wife drives a little Lexus hybrid, and I have either the Kuga, Or the Astra diesel for work.
It doesn’t bother me, as long as it starts in the morning. 
My wife has always a new car, as it needs to be super reliable and safe, she panicks before she leaves the house that she breaks down, or get hit.
So a car has to give her the reassurance that both are unlikely to happen at any price. 

So my answer on the original question is No.............. but if you can afford it, why not?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Caledoniandream said:


> but if you can afford it, why not?


I think the contention with these debates is that there are different definitions of 'afford it'.

There are many expenses and future commitments that I try and save for that many don't factor in when declaring they can afford it, such as saving/investing an amount to have money for my potential kids in the future, saving for moving house in the near future to pay for stamp duty/fees, ensuring I have saved a good amount into my pension each month to ensure a comfortable retirement, money for 3-5year expenses, like holidays/technology/white goods, etc. etc. etc.

I personally would never spend more than 50% of my annual salary on a car, and I would avoid most forms of finance as it simply adds additional costs on top (although I do use it to get additional discounts). Any more to me is just putting too much of my income into something that loses too much value. With the exception of my house, I avoid credit agreements wherever possible.

All that being said, I've found owning my little used EV far more rewarding than my previous 'expensive' cars. Perhaps the novelty of a completely new drivetrain and power delivery make even a cheap EV seem interesting and exciting. The technology and geekiness that comes with understanding the technology is right up my street, and the fact it's costing me so little makes it even better. I sincerely doubt I would be as content if I bought an equivalent Clio....(which wasn't much cheaper to purchase).

I do have my eye on a Tesla as my next car, but whether I will end up spending so much on a car again remains to be seen...!


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

My attitude seems to be different to most, I tend to buy new/nearly or older ultra low mileage cars and keep them for a very long while and modify or upgrade to “my needs” over time, so during last 15 years thats cost me a fair chunk up front, but I have driven over 230k, and own 2 “assets” both far quicker than the badges on the boot suggest.
To lease a succession of mid range golf’s or Bmw’s over that period would have cost me far more, due to the miles I drive, yes I would have got that new car smell twice as often but also at the cost of far more boring driving.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Obviously expensive is fairly subjective as it's down to how much money an individual has. 

There's certainly a few things that I've learned my 20 years of car ownership. Firstly, a brand new car doesn't stay brand new for long. Within a very short space of time it becomes a normal car, so don't buy a car based on the novelty of it being brand new.

Older and/or high mileage cars can be as good condition and good to drive as newer and/or low mileage cars.

I recently sold my Mercedes E320 CDI, it sold for £1,500 and had 142k on the clock. It did everything you could ever want from a car, you could drive for hours four up, it would do 45-50mpg. It was re-mapped so was surprisingly quick and even as standard would hit 60 in Clio 182 territory (7 secs). Even at 142k it drove well, if you covered up the odometer you'd never know the age or mileage from how it went. It also had all the features you could want from a modern car other than Bluetooth. 

So no you don't need an expensive car to either move you around or as a hobbyist to enjoy for whatever reason. 

That all said, if I had millions in the bank and could afford to be excessive then of course I'd have expensive cars but purely to indulge in that fantasy garage not because you 'need' it. :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

IMO no you don't need an expensive car. 

In the same way I don't even need a car. Have a van supplied by work and wife has a 7 seater. But I still have my car, which I enjoy driving as much as cleaning it so I'm keeping it.

Current life is showing people what they NEED, rather than what they think they need. Now I'm going to read some more threads/reviews of detailing products that I'm sure I need, honest.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

So I heard this guy say who are the Jones' keeping up with and can they actually afford what they have?

We have been conditioned of course with clever marketing that a car is not really expensive at all but let's be really honest about the prices of cars. They are not particularly good value for money at all.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't care what people do particularly but there are a scary number of people out there who are earning what would constitute good money yet their outgoings are utterly insane.

Let's start with a mortgage- usually hundreds per month and of course utterly understandable.

Now throw in the latest phones- £50 a month for any kind of contract these days?

Sky package- these can get pricey I know.

Now throw in the car on PCP.

Throw in nursery fees- near inevitable for many couples. Hundreds per month also.

Who the hell wants to put all of the above on a list and their head in a noose like that? Start putting ship-loads of stuff on a credit card as well.

Financial advisers always told us to have around 3 months salary in hand and believe me we were lucky to have it when last year my wife had her leg broken at work. Had we been lumbered with all of the above life could have got really interesting.

I'll make no bones about it- I started life in a single parent household living in a council house. Transmuting to the life of an army brat wasn't much better.

You will have a different kind of respect for money if you have ever seen your old bird's card declined at the till after trying to pay for your food shopping.

I don't have an issue with folk owning nice things. Someone above owns a GTR and drives around in a 206 without owing anyone a cent for it: fair play. But it's quite sad if as a society we value ourselves by having a myriad of consumerist bilge and the debt to go with it. That kind of thinking is surely a road to ruin eventually.

I'm from the sort of background where if you couldn't afford it you didn't have it. I detest even having to pay the paltry amount I owe on the credit card every month (only have it for online purchases the major component of which is nappies). I genuinely fear for the very young about to enter the world of work in future years because not all of them will be able to finance this material lifestyle.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well we have some very interesting responses on here, first up for me it depends on what anyone thinks is affordable for another person it could be seen as totally out off reach.
Next what does it matter to anyone else what someone else’s car costs? you have no idea if that individual has a mortgage , and other debts, smokes or drinks loads of expensive beers,that that may or not be deemed affordable. But what someone spends on smoking , drinking etc may be more than the cost of the car:thumb:

Next up do we need a car over £40k no we don’t, but hell when I press the magic silver button when I’m heading up to the mountains at 7am on a Sunday morning, do I worry one bit at what it cost

For me I can get as much fun in my sons fiesta red edition or my better half’s JCW, on certain roads they are better than the merc for sure.

But for me if you spend all your time worrying about what others do with their money you miss out in life experiences that you may regret in future, have I made provisions for the future of course I had and make sure more important things are dealt with first. 

When I was an engineer on the trawlers in the 80’s I lived for the day, had some fantastic times and had fun cars and went some great places, was making good money back then in the fishing , well it seemed good to me as a young lad, sometimes 3 days working straight with no sleep, so was work hard play hard 

Do I have regrets in early years not one bit as had amazing time in 80’s and early 90’s times I will never forget the rest of my life.

I do think some may make decisions they may regret later or don’t care, but when I was younger would I be like some know I can’t say I would not as not fair to judge:thumb:

I say take care and buy wisely and whatever the cost just get out there and enjoy your cars , that are for driving and enjoying for us petrolheads, you are on this planet once so make it count don’t look back only look forward and effort will equal success, but one persons success could be seen as another’s failure, so enjoy what you have and not worry what other have or have not


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Well we have some very interesting responses on here, first up for me it depends on what anyone thinks is affordable for another person it could be seen as totally out off reach.
> Next what does it matter to anyone else what someone else's car costs? you have no idea if that individual has a mortgage , and other debts, smokes or drinks loads of expensive beers,that that may or not be deemed affordable. But what someone spends on smoking , drinking etc may be more than the cost of the car:thumb:
> 
> Next up do we need a car over £40k no we don't, but hell when I press the magic silver button when I'm heading up to the mountains at 7am on a Sunday morning, do I worry one bit at what it cost
> ...


Well said Derek :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

It's a good question to pose really. Technically no you don't need one. However, I don't smoke, don't go out on the lash anymore, and prior to finding out we're having a little one, it was the one costly hobby I had. 

Everyone needs a hobby.....so I guess I need to have an expensive car :lol:


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a cheap daily driver. £910 I think I paid, I the have a few classic etc that won’t depreciate, 

Quite often people have to have a new car so people then thing they are doing well, I’d never buy a car on finance, I’d rather spend my money on the biggest nicest house I can afford.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

It depends on the person and how they are with cars.

I know people in cheap cars (myself included) who really look after them because they generally like motoring, the up keep, keeping it clean etc
I know numerous people who have a expensive looking car of particular brands because they need to keep up with the Jones's and all that.

Whilst I want a nice, more expensive car, it's not priority and mine works, and until it really starts to rot away on the arches it will keep me going.
I've a classic to restore in the garage which will only appreciate in value so theres where il put my money


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cheap cars expensive hobbies


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Also remember, buying your “dream” car can be very disappointing.
A lad I work now and than with has his own engineering shop, years he has been saying; If I have enough money, I will buy a Range Rover sport, that’s my absolute holy grail.
Lucky enough, he is doing really well, so last year it did happen, all excited, all happy, but after 2 month I asked if it was still his dream car.
It’s a car was the answer, should never have bought it, it does everything I want and a lot more, but it’s still a car.
It was better to have that unreachable dream, than the satisfaction of the car.
He probably keeps it, as the depreciation is just stupid on these cars, so pointless to trade them in.
He is normal very frugal, will spend a million on a machine if he needs it, but privately they only buy what they can afford.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

We have a well specced Audi A6 and a Skoda Fabia.
90% of the time we opt to use the Fabia.

Make of that what you will.


----------

